# What tests or questions should I ask a vet for?



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I just wanted to say thank you so much for rescuing your boy. His physical condition makes me very sad.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Bless you for taking him. I would start with a full CBC and deworming, along with any vaccines he may need. I am not familiar with life in Singapore, but those three things are something I do annually for my dogs.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jac*



jacylinsingapore said:


> Hi, We just rescued a 5 year old golden retriever from a less than desirable situation, 24 hours ago!
> 
> I would like to know what questions and tests I should be asking for? I have never used a vet in Singapore so I am unsure how thorough or not they are.
> 
> ...


Jac

God Bless you for rescuing this sweet dog. I think the vet will probably look at the skin and possibly take a scraping to determine what it is. Sure they will do a urine test and a Complete Blood Count. His wound will need to be looked at and treated so there is no infection. I would get him/her to the vet IMMEDIATELY.


----------



## jacylinsingapore (Sep 18, 2013)

*I have another post in this forum so apologies for repeating if you have already read. 

We took Buddy to the vet yesterday and we are going to have to tackle his issues in stages. First is his skin. I was happy with the Vets non aggressive and fairly holistic approach, apart from all the antibiotics, steroids etc, etc. 
My biggest concern at the moment in regards to his health is the fact he cannot really walk. The vet (no xrays) checked his hips and said he had good range but due to being confined for so long he has muscle wastage. 
He is unable to walk for more than 5meters before his legs collapse under him. 
When we first met Buddy we took him for a 1km long walk and was a little shaky but not like this. Maybe we just wore him out. 
We are taking things very slowly but it is so hard to imagine him being well. 

Thanks again for your advice and kind words of support.*


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

I have read worse neglect /abuse stories than that of your poor pup, and there have been incredible turnarounds in more than a few.
My heart marvels that your fella can still wag his tail and be gentle after the awful life he has suffered thru.
Other than the obvious medical treatments, the best medicine for your boy is love, kindness and hope. It sounds like you are showering him with the first two, please don't give up on the hope. 
If he comes to trust and love you, he will want to live for you. And that's when miracles can occur.
Good luck. Please keep us posted. We are pulling for Buddy!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Please at least do a CBC and thyroid panel on him. Most of the things you have mentioned can be caused by low thyroid. Bless you for taking him on. Is there a place where you can swim him? That helps build up muscles really fast, but again start with small amounts at a time. We have another member in Singapore, she might have some suggestions too.


----------



## jacylinsingapore (Sep 18, 2013)

The vet wanted to wait on the cbc, due to his current skin infection he will have high whiteblood cell count anyway. The thyroid testing will be done at the same time in a couple of weeks. Poor Buddy is terrified of the water but as we live near a beach I would love to encourage Buddy to eventually swim, slowly, slowly. The advice and support received through this website is amazing


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Buddy*



jacylinsingapore said:


> The vet wanted to wait on the cbc, due to his current skin infection he will have high whiteblood cell count anyway. The thyroid testing will be done at the same time in a couple of weeks. Poor Buddy is terrified of the water but as we live near a beach I would love to encourage Buddy to eventually swim, slowly, slowly. The advice and support received through this website is amazing


With your love and care Buddy will turn around. Do they have a pool at the vet or nearby for therapy. I know dogs here in the states go through water therapy after certain surgeries to strengthen their muscles.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you for taking this poor soul in. Rescue dogs can be such amazing pets. Give him time his muscles will build slowly with just being able to move around. You could make a sling to put under him so when you are out walking if you notice his legs giving in on him you can help support him until you can get home. A good diet will turn things around for him too. The dark urine could be do to lack of water in his diet.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow thanks for helping this poor dog, and I am amazed how cruel the human race can be. But at the same time, how kind and loving people can be too


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jac*

Jac

Just checking in on him and praying for him!


----------

